# HYDERABAD | SAS Crown | 228m | 58 fl | U/C



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

Floors : *58 (4B + G + 57)*
Height : *228.3m*
Architect : *Aedas UK*
Developer: *SAS Infra*
Type :* Residential | 235 Units*
Links : *Environmental Clearance | **Fire NOC** |* *Google Pin*
Location: *Off Outer Ring Road, Kokapet, Hyderabad, Telangana State, India.*

Once completed it will be the tallest constructed building in Southern India.
































*







*









































*U/C Status as of September 2021*


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

*July 2022 Update, 50 Floors to go:

Credits:* VIVEK R


----------

